# Fishing. How many poles am I allowed to use at one time?



## whitetrashfisherman (Jul 20, 2004)

I was just curious. I want to know how many poles I can use at one time.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Look right here under the heading of "Hook and Line Fishing".

http://www.michigandnr.com/PUBLICATIONS/PDFS/fishing/Guides/FishingGuide/page5.pdf


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Two per legal fisherman, with the exception of trolling for salmon and trout on Lakes Michigan, Huron, Superior, and St. Marys River, where you can use 3 per person.

http://www.michigandnr.com/PUBLICATIONS/PDFS/fishing/Guides/FishingGuide/page5.pdf


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Sorry, didnt realize you were so quick on the draw today...


----------



## whitetrashfisherman (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks for the reply!


----------

